# Anarchist Embassy?



## Stimpy (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone been to the anarchist embassy? I read a little bit about it online, but I dont know... not too much info. 

But I'm about to end up homeless and I need a place to go. So... yup.


----------



## zarathustra (Oct 26, 2008)

anarchist embassy? sounds kinda like an oxymoron. 

but people talk about it here--

[ame="http://www.squattheplanet.com/showthread.php?p=25697"]Anarchist Communes. - Squat the Planet Forums[/ame]


----------



## zarathustra (Oct 26, 2008)

and 
http://directory.ic.org/21771/Neighborhood_Project

it says they accept "traveling activists" and a phone # is listed.


----------



## Anarchist Embassy (Jan 12, 2009)

um yeah, i hear they are some cool folks. kind of a self help group that enables you to survive capitalism with dignity in tact. I also hear it is a great place to take a vacation at as long as you are not lazy and are respectful for yourself and other living beings. the phone number is not listed anymore, but you can email: [email protected] if you ever get yur ass near or on Cape Breton island. once you get to the embassy the possibilities are endless. although be aware that the house is for sale so the embasssy can move to country and franchise all across canada and hopefully north america so that no anarchist or activist can go wondering where to go in time of need...and wont have to rely on churches for clothing, shelter, or food.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 14, 2009)

zarathustra said:


> and
> http://directory.ic.org/21771/Neighborhood_Project
> 
> it says they accept "traveling activists" and a phone # is listed.



that's a weird site i've never seen that before. it's like classified listings for communal houseing......


----------

